# ga100 How do you get analog and digital time to match?



## Manny33 (May 3, 2011)

Cant get analog to sync with digital time....


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Moved to main forum.

And welcome!


----------



## Wardogz (May 3, 2011)

Manny33 said:


> Cant get analog to sync with digital time....


How bad is the difference between the two?


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Perhaps the hands have become misaligned due to shakes and vibrations. Then you must enter the hand-set mode by holding down the lower right button and then once you enter the H-set mode you push the lower left button and then the hands will rotate until both hands sync at the 12 position and then you push the upper right adjust button and the hands will then become synced with digital time.


----------



## AkkuDreamz (Jul 6, 2012)

Joakim Agren said:


> Perhaps the hands have become misaligned due to shakes and vibrations. Then you must enter the hand-set mode by holding down the lower right button and then once you enter the H-set mode you push the lower left button and then the hands will rotate until both hands sync at the 12 position and then you push the upper right adjust button and the hands will then become synced with digital time.


Thanks buddy...this helped me too..


----------

